# Golden Porridge



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is a recipe from the Arrowhead Mills Cookbook using amaranth flour, millet flour and yellow cornmeal. I like to use other grains as well as wheat in my cooking. If people are interested in these types of recipes let me know and I'll post more. I realize not everyone is, so it's up to you. Here goes: GOLDEN PORRIDGE1/4 cup amaranth flour1/4 cup millet flour1/4 cup yellow cornmeal1/3 cup raisins (recipe actually said dried apricots - I changed it. Jean)2 1/4 cups water (I used nonfat milk - Jean)1. In a heavy saucepan, mix together the flours and the raisins. Stir in the water and mix until well blended. While stirring constantly, bring the mixture to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover, and cook, stirring occasionally, for about 5 minutes or until thick.2. Serve hot with fresh fruit and soymilk, dairy milk, or yogurt.This serves 3 people, 1 cup each. I typed it into cooking software that I use and it's about 200 calories (cooked with milk), with 3 grams of fiber. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 1999)

Jean,This sounds good. I have never used either of those flours.....Thanks,------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

